# Hair tools at TJ Maxx/ Marshalls- defective or okay?



## beana (Apr 27, 2011)

Do you think there is something wrong with them? I saw a whole bunch of Chi flat irons in there for $40. I purchase hair products from there every now and then but the thought of purchasing a defective heat appliance scares me. Can you ladies share your experiences with hair products and tools from there?


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Apr 27, 2011)

Overstocked Merchandise they've purchased.  That's the "Beauty" of TJX and Marshall's.  They specialize in purchasing overstocked items or past season items.

You have a 30 day Return Policy for Full Refund w/a Receipt and unlimited w/o a Receipt for the Last Markdown Price.

I bought a Babyliss Flat Iron from Marshall's several years ago and it still works Fine.  I say Go For It.


----------



## Tiye (Apr 27, 2011)

No they're fine. I have three flat irons from tjmaxx - one babyliss, one rusk, one biosilk - no probs with any one of them. I know flat iron overkill but they were cheap.  I always stop by the beauty tools section at tjmaxx coz they have good stuff - better quality than sally and other bss. No more heat tools though .

Also they have no hassle returns so it's all good.


----------



## Hairsnob (Apr 27, 2011)

I only bought one appliance from Marshalls and that was a GoldnHot large barrell curling iron. I had to return it because it didn't even power on. The box was damaged when I bought it so it very well could have been returned before.

But I'd say it's okay because they sure enough aren't allowed to sell anything they know could be defective or unsafe. If it's reconditioned then the box has to be marked to say that it was.

So good luck and hang onto your receipt just in case.


----------



## shunemite (Apr 27, 2011)

They are fine, just that sometimes the warranty is not valid if you bought it at TJ Maxx or Ross and not a salon or Ulta/ Trade Secrets for some of the companies.


----------



## bluevalentine (Apr 27, 2011)

i got a chi blowdryer from tj maxx and it works just fine.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Apr 27, 2011)

I stay looking at TJ Maxx and Marshalls hair products. They sell professional stuff for sometimes as much as half off. Go FOR IT. Like someone esle stated you can always return it.

I'm glad someone mentioned I can return on an item that I no longer have the receipt for. I have a flatiron I no longer want. OFF to return it tomorrow YEAH!!!


----------



## cheryl26 (Apr 27, 2011)

I think everything's pretty good quality. I bought a babyliss flat iron from there a year ago and it finally went out tonight


----------



## DiamondTeaira (Apr 28, 2011)

I have a CHI flat iron from Marshalls and it works great, no problems at all.


Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Apr 28, 2011)

I think it just depends on what you get/luck of the draw...I got one of those splitenders from ross but it never worked for me. :-( 

 BUT I'm still hopeful and will certainly buy some other hair tool from ross/tj maxx if it is something that I've been looking for, for a fraction of the price.  I would go for it!


----------



## MissMusic (Apr 28, 2011)

I bought a CHI blow dryer and a biosilk flat iron from Tj maxx and they both work wonderfully. I also bought a biologe shampoo, Giovanni products and more with no problems.


----------

